# The other side of Blackgang Chine



## mcl (May 10, 2009)

Following on from Littledasypus's excellent report and photos on the secret village, this is the view from the other side of Blackgang chine.
There are four propertys left 1 is a restaraunt - 1 is lived in and the other 2 are precariousely balanced on the cliff edge, certainly not stable enough to enter. There is also the remains of a lovely 1950's style childrens playground, where the roundabout still works perfectly, much to my 5 year old grandsons disgust as I would not let him near ,although this has deteriorated very quickly over the last 2 years.
The Landslip.









The houses
















The playground








The roundabout ( Last inspected in 1968 )












Whats left of the cast iron rocking horse




And the shelter








The views from this location change every time you visit.


----------



## Urban Mole (May 10, 2009)

Nice photos Mick, its good to see the other end of Blackgang, as we've been up there quite a few times in the past, and also in the buildings you've photographed, but never ended up getting any decent pictures.
Plus we got shouted at once when we were up there by some guy in a house near Merlins Bistro, come to think of it, is that place still going?

Also, if you walk along the edge there, near the houses, youll get into Blackgang theme park for free


----------



## mcl (May 10, 2009)

Yes Steve, Merlins Bistro is still there and , as far as i know is open on a night. The house you are refering to has got a very noisy dog, but we didnt get any shouting today. Ill keep the free entry in mind, cos its too expensive to get in there normally.


----------



## Foxylady (May 10, 2009)

What a great find! Love the old merry-go-round.


----------



## borntobemild (May 10, 2009)

Those little roundabouts were lethal. Once you got on you had to hang on for dear life otherwise the centrifugal force threw you off.

Nice pics


----------



## escortmad79 (May 11, 2009)

Is that all that's left of Blackgang Chines "themepark" & sawmill?


----------



## mcl (May 11, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> Is that all that's left of Blackgang Chines "themepark" & sawmill?


This is the original childrens playground - the theme park is still alive and kicking.
Thiis link is very interesting;
http://www.invectis.co.uk/iow/blackgng.htm


----------



## huffhuff (May 11, 2009)

mcl said:


> Yes Steve, Merlins Bistro is still there and , as far as i know is open on a night. The house you are refering to has got a very noisy dog, but we didnt get any shouting today. Ill keep the free entry in mind, cos its too expensive to get in there normally.



I was there this weekend, I got a birds eye view of it all but didn't have my camera with me. Merlins, pah, tried going there on 4 occassions and always closed. Hopefully now it's getting into season.

Noisey dog and clucking chickens 

Ben


----------



## littledasypus (Jan 31, 2010)

escortmad79 said:


> Is that all that's left of Blackgang Chines "themepark" & sawmill?



No, deffinitly not. The grey building that looks like a shelter used to be 'Mission Control' though, with the rocket next to it that was used in an early Bond film. Blackgang Chine is being eaten by the sea but they just pick bits up and move them further inland. Is still a great place, if you are into that kind of thing.

It is interesting seeing these houses. Funny that after all these years I have never explored that bit, even though I sometimes live in the area.


----------



## alfaphid (Jan 31, 2010)

I think the grey shelter was a toilet, mission control was over the other side- I think the sub went off to be put in a museum somewhere


----------



## Timtom (Feb 1, 2010)

i remember getting very sick on the pirate ship... not been back since..!


----------



## ParanoidAndy (Feb 23, 2010)

Great photos! I grew up on the island and visited the park many times as a kid. Quite depressing to see it constantly slipping away.

Btw, that building with the 2 entrances was definitely Mission Control back in the 80s! It had an entrance one end, an exit the other and a Houston-style 'mission control' scene behind a glass panel with plenty of flashing lights and a looped soundtrack counting down to the launch of a shuttle or rocket. There were a few attractions on that side of the park before it became inaccessible due to the cliff falls. I think the crooked house may have been on that side at one point and certainly there was a look-out point. 

I last visited back in October last year and the attractions have retreated yet again since my last visit a few years before. Still worth a trip, but the location and fascination with the ever-changing landscape is certainly more of a draw to me than the dinosaurs and other stuff. How I would love to rewind 100 years or so and travel along the old undercliff road there!


----------

